# Can't control Westie if she gets outside.



## PrivateJoker (May 1, 2013)

I have a 1 yr old Westie female. While a great dog, I have one big issue. If she escapes from my yard, she is gone. I am very worried that she will end up getting hit by a car. 

Now my back yard is gated, and she (Luna) spends a great deal of time there, chasing the ball, animals etc. However I had an instance where my kids left the front door open and the dog took off. She will not listen to any family member when this happens. The only way I got her back is that she found another neighbor outside (who she had to meet).

How can I start getting my Westie to listen when outside?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you take her out on walks? You can teach recall using a long line, and if there is a risk of the door being left open and you cant supervise then attach a house line to yourself and her or use a baby gate


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

I have exactly the same problem with my Westie. She has great recall at the park, on walks etc, but if she escapes from the house (which she has on a few occasions unfortunately) she will NOT recall because she knows there are cats and chickens around for her to chase, and, well, she's a terrier.

If your terrier doesn't have good recall in the garden or out on walks, then definitely work on that first, but if your situation is like me, I don't really think there's much that can be done apart from do everything possible to ensure she doesn't escape.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

How often, and for how long, is she walked? And does she get off lead runaround time outside? It happens sometimes that if a dog doesn't see a lot of the outside, it will take off given half a chance to explore.

It is also possible that she is playing games because she knows you will chase her.

If your yard is very big, you could start teaching her recall with treats while in the yard, or find somewhere secure to teach her. She needs a reason to come back though; she won't do for nothing.


----------



## PrivateJoker (May 1, 2013)

She gets walked several times a week.

The majority of her exercise is in the back yard. (which is fenced).
She spends a lot of time chasing balls and animals. When the weather is nice she will spend the majority of her time out there.

I am having a difficult time with the recall.
She runs as soon as I walk onto the deck. (Wanting me to chase her).
I don't chase her, but I try working on the come command. She looks at me then starts running around the perimeter of the yard. Doesn't matter if I have treats or not.

Is it possible that she is spending too much time outside?

Will she settle down over time? Our neighbor has a westie, and he is very docile.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

What's several times a week? A dog needs a walk (all sizes of dog) ideally twice a day and she should be seeing more of the outside world, not just the fenced yard. Keeping a dog outside is no problem, but keeping her cooped up in a fenced yard is really just the extension of the house for her. 
Terriers are notoriously stubborn, but is there anything like food or a favourite toy she really likes? Make yourself more exciting, run and jump around. Don't devalue the word come, if you can't get her to respond either go and get her (I know its easier said than done) or just ignore her and go back inside. Show her running away isn't going to get your attention. You could always put her on a tie out stake that is stuck in the ground and tie a long lead to that, or just keep a long house line (make it as long as you need to) on her like I've suggested above so you can step on that and stop her.


----------



## PrivateJoker (May 1, 2013)

Once she gets out she totally tunes us out. I tried food and toys, she doesn't care. She wants to chase animals.

So it's ok to tell her come, and if she doesn't listen, bring her in the house?
Or is this teaching a come chase me game?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

PrivateJoker said:


> She gets walked several times a week.
> 
> .....
> Is it possible that she is spending too much time outside?
> ..


Is this a serious post?  Or are you having fun at our expense. I suspect the latter, looking at your user name. 
In case anyone reading thinks your routine is in any way normal....

I suggest you read The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson. 
If you take on a dog, you need to socialise, exercise (every day, preferably twice a day) and train your dog. 
If you just want a lawn ornament I suggest a cat?


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

PrivateJoker said:


> Once she gets out she totally tunes us out. I tried food and toys, she doesn't care. She wants to chase animals.
> 
> So it's ok to tell her come, and if she doesn't listen, bring her in the house?
> Or is this teaching a come chase me game?


What happens when it's time for her dinner? Does she come then? Do you call her to give her her dinner?

What sort of animals is she chasing in your yard?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Any dog has a chase instinct, I do my best with my retrievers but they still chase squirrels when they get the chance. Cats they're good with as they live with cats.
I'll reiterate - if you can't keep control of her even in the enclosed yard, keep her on a lead! Then you can teach a better recall. And take her out on walks more often OUTSIDE the yard


----------



## PrivateJoker (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Wiz for the suggestions... I appreciate the help.


Wiz201 said:


> Any dog has a chase instinct, I do my best with my retrievers but they still chase squirrels when they get the chance. Cats they're good with as they live with cats.
> I'll reiterate - if you can't keep control of her even in the enclosed yard, keep her on a lead! Then you can teach a better recall. And take her out on walks more often OUTSIDE the yard


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad you didn't take the post the wrong way, I was slightly worried it was strongly worded


----------



## PrivateJoker (May 1, 2013)

Not at all. This is my first dog. She learned and has done well with the obedience training she got as a puppy. However the distraction training has been a challenge for the both of us.


----------



## AngelPolly (May 6, 2013)

I find with my Westie that she's best behaved when she's kept a bit tired. I vary her walks to include off-lead runs through bush/beach areas and some urban neighbourhood walks. I generally aim for a minimum of 5kms walking/running per day. I find ten that time spent in the garden resting is gratefully received!

With reference to your dog coming when she's called: it sounds a little bit lie your Westie can't see the point! If there's a high status activity likely to course, our dog will definitely learn to come very quickly! As I don't know why your lifestyle is like, I can only suggest that you start including your Westie in lots of interesting short car trips, short walks to get the paper, visits to see neighbours etc.Because Westies are so sociable and love human interaction, she'll really love getting out and about - and it's will become your draw card. 

At my place, I make a point of only summoning my dog for a particular activity, and I limit the use of her name to 'serious' events: 'POLLY! STOP' etc. Then I supply massive amounts of positive reinforcement in an embarrassing squeaky voice along with patting and scratching: 'what a good doggy' etc. You know the drill. 

I know this is a really long response, but after nearly six years of living with Polly I feel like I've helped her become a perfectly behaved almost silent angel friend and companion. I could see along the way, however, the many many opportunities for Polly to take over and try to be the boss! 

Stay focused on making your dog an angel companion who's been trained to her highest capacity, which for a Westie is very high indeed


----------

